# It's.... It.... It's HERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!! (First doe of the year bred!)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, as of today rut hath started.... Yesterday Gizmos legs were shiney, beautiful white from the bath I had given him a month or so ago. Today, I wake up, go feed, and boom.... Their BROWN.... All the boys today are yelling, blubbering, and just, bucks.....🙄. I definitely think it's got something to do with Cupie coming in heat, but MAN that was fast! But in my case this is good as I got some yearlings I want to breed to become FFs BEFORE winter is here. I'd like them kidding in the 40-60s, not 20-30s. So, anybody else got rut goin on yet?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I saw one of ours peeing on his face the other day. Lyric was blubbering at my legs this morning. No strong rut behavior but it's picking up. We'll be breeding 4 girls next week over the course of the week. (they have CIDRs in, getting one last batch of kids from my big boy before he leaves). So that might get some of them riled up and started.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes.  Mine was here last week. As of this morning I’m not allowed to touch the boys until evening so that I can go straight to shower. The strong buck smell makes my mom sick to her stomach.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I got my big fellow sent away to a friends for the summer. He’s good with fall breeding so it works out well for me to let him use my buck and in return, I get the separation and a hard date of return to go by so I know my earliest kidding date. I still never know each individual does due date, but boy would I be a mess if I didn’t know the earliest date! 😂
My youngsters are chittering more the last day or so. It’s about time to band everyone - hard to make sure timing is good for urethras to grow big but before danger of active attempts at breeding!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Tis the season! Enjoy the summer fragrance!


----------



## MapleValleyAcres (Oct 25, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, as of today rut hath started.... Yesterday Gizmos legs were shiney, beautiful white from the bath I had given him a month or so ago. Today, I wake up, go feed, and boom.... Their BROWN.... All the boys today are yelling, blubbering, and just, bucks.....🙄. I definitely think it's got something to do with Cupie coming in heat, but MAN that was fast! But in my case this is good as I got some yearlings I want to breed to become FFs BEFORE winter is here. I'd like them kidding in the 40-60s, not 20-30s. So, anybody else got rut goin on yet?


👋
Mine are! I'm so happy. 😑🙄


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont think my boys ever left rut lol. Kimchi is always very vocal!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I must be lucky my boys are pretty calm right now. They dont start up till around September or so. I actually like this time because i can give my boys some lovin without smelling like urine 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No rut here. Too hot. The boys are laying in the shade. Not even looking at any of the girls...thank goodness.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I saw one of ours peeing on his face the other day. Lyric was blubbering at my legs this morning. No strong rut behavior but it's picking up. We'll be breeding 4 girls next week over the course of the week. (they have CIDRs in, getting one last batch of kids from my big boy before he leaves). So that might get some of them riled up and started.


Ooohhh! Which girls? And it's which buck who's leaving? Jake(?) Idk lol... Or was it a Nigie?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What age do bucks really start the whole “rut” behavior. I have a buckling who is 3.5 months old (he already blubbers to the girls and does a funny straight leg stomp love dance) and a buck who turns one next month who is teaching the new guy all his best moves. They have not gone crazy yet though. And they pretty much just hang out calmly with the does unless one is in heat. Then they are pretty lovesick.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> What age do bucks really start the whole “rut” behavior. I have a buckling who is 3.5 months old (he already blubbers to the girls and does a funny straight leg stomp love dance) and a buck who turns one next month who is teaching the new guy all his best moves. They have not gone crazy yet though. And they pretty much just hang out calmly with the does unless one is in heat. Then they are pretty lovesick.


Last year my buck was around later than I’d wanted and was pretty aggressive in harassing the ladies. I think his example was followed… the boys last year all acted more Bucky earlier on. This year the buck that was here for a month or so was very mellow and didn’t do anything and so the kids didn’t see that behavior. I think it makes a difference 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ooohhh! Which girls? And it's which buck who's leaving? Jake(?) Idk lol... Or was it a Nigie?


Jake is leaving  I just have so much of his genetics now. I want to hoard him because I love him but at the same time, want him to make lots of babies lol. He is breeding Lulu, Prissy (leasing her for the year), and Eggplant (another lease but a repeat breeding). Lulu and Prissy are his half-sisters on the sire side. So I' going to see how that goes since his sire improves certain things nicely. Then I'm breeding Sunny to Sinai if he will respond lol. If not I need to pick which back up. My ND is gone, no more nigies!


----------



## Morning Myst (Jan 2, 2022)

My buck isn't showing any signs yet  
And I really wanted to get started breeding for fall babies....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> What age do bucks really start the whole “rut” behavior. I have a buckling who is 3.5 months old (he already blubbers to the girls and does a funny straight leg stomp love dance) and a buck who turns one next month who is teaching the new guy all his best moves. They have not gone crazy yet though. And they pretty much just hang out calmly with the does unless one is in heat. Then they are pretty lovesick.


Poor guy, he's already eat up with it! The "L" word. And I don't mean Leprosy. 

It really depends on how fast the buck matures 



















_That wasn't a reference to ice age......._


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Jake is leaving  I just have so much of his genetics now. I want to hoard him because I love him but at the same time, want him to make lots of babies lol. He is breeding Lulu, Prissy (leasing her for the year), and Eggplant (another lease but a repeat breeding). Lulu and Prissy are his half-sisters on the sire side. So I' going to see how that goes since his sire improves certain things nicely. Then I'm breeding Sunny to Sinai if he will respond lol. If not I need to pick which back up. My ND is gone, no more nigies!


Noooooo!!!!!!!!! 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭 Not Jake! I'll take him!!!😭 Oh well lol. 
I bet that's not an easy one to let go of!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Last year my buck was around later than I’d wanted and was pretty aggressive in harassing the ladies. I think his example was followed… the boys last year all acted more Bucky earlier on. This year the buck that was here for a month or so was very mellow and didn’t do anything and so the kids didn’t see that behavior. I think it makes a difference


Interesting. My older (not old though, just one) guy is very mellow. The little guy is all about mimicking everything he does. I’ll have to see if they stay mellow. I have my doubts. Lol. Also, the does are quick to put the rowdy boys in their place if the bucks are being rude, and since the girls are older and bigger, this likely works to keep the peace…for now. I better enjoy this herd harmony while it lasts.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> Interesting. My older (not old though, just one) guy is very mellow. The little guy is all about mimicking everything he does. I’ll have to see if they stay mellow. I have my doubts. Lol. Also, the does are quick to put the rowdy boys in their place if the bucks are being rude, and since the girls are older and bigger, this likely works to keep the peace…for now. I better enjoy this herd harmony while it lasts.


I hope it lasts for you!
It could just be a difference in the kids, but I was a little annoyed at how Bucky all the little guys were. So I’m happy with the change this year whether or not it has anything to do with learned behavior or not 😅


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

My buckling were practicing by day three. 
This post must have spurred my buck to action. I went outside yesterday and he was blubbering and he put on fresh perfume this morning. 😣
"Basset, no matter how good you sing the girls still won't go into heat to the fall, just cool it!"


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Noooooo!!!!!!!!! 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭 Not Jake! I'll take him!!!😭 Oh well lol.
> I bet that's not an easy one to let go of!


He is hard to let go of. But if I'm going to progress some, I have to. He also is hard to handle during rut. Not mean or anything, he is just very strong and one-track minded lol. I always have to have my husband help me when I use Jake. He also likes attention and if he doesn't get it, has started to push his head into you and sometimes uses a bit too much force. Ugh. He's a big boy. He is supposed to be going to AR...provided these labs quit messing up his tests lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> He is hard to let go of. But if I'm going to progress some, I have to. He also is hard to handle during rut. Not mean or anything, he is just very strong and one-track minded lol. I always have to have my husband help me when I use Jake. He also likes attention and if he doesn't get it, has started to push his head into you and sometimes uses a bit too much force. Ugh. He's a big boy. He is supposed to be going to AR...provided these labs quit messing up his tests lol.


He sure is a pretty guy! Must have gotten to his head a bit Lol..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My boys are all calm.
But by Aug/Sept look out.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Gizmo peed on me last night.. 😭


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Gizmo peed on me last night.. 😭


You've really got to be more careful to stand up stream. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My boys aren’t crazy in rut. Just the smell is 10x worse than before. They are actually VERY calm with the girls. One reason I picked there daddy was because he was the calmer of the two bucks I was looking and the ladies I got him from told me he doesn’t chase the girls around, he calmly walks up to them and does the deed of they stand there long enough to let him try. My boys have both actually inherited that trait. Which I’m very thankful for. It’s just their daddy didn’t actually smell as bad and they do.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welp, the boys have swayed the girls Lol. Spinky is in heat, And Goldie is in heat. I put Spinky with Gizmo and and she got nailed two times. I put her back with the girls because I don't want them to get too hot. I'll go back down in a bit to pair them again. So, first doe down!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I had one buckling start at day one with mounting the barn cat. Told the husband we would be having long eared cats that year hahaha. The worse part the cat didn't even mind at all. I think he thought the goat was hugging and grooming him! Lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh my goodness. You guys are lucky! Murphy has been peeing on his face since early May! He smells so bad lol. And he's super friendly and playful, so he always wants to rub the side of his face on everyone, including me. Ugh! I've been trying to train him not to rub on people, but he is stubborn and keeps trying and all it takes is the lightest touch hahaha. I come in smelling bad after almost every feeding. 

@Jubillee - did you say you're leasing Eggplant? Oh my goodness. Eggplant from Eden's Lilly?!? I was considering getting on a waiting list for a buckling next year from either her or Margaret, but they never got back to me. She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s why I prefer my bucks to be a little standoffish! So they barely want to reach out for treats and aren’t wanting all the attention and pets. They get demanding if too friendly and want to rub all over 😂
First one I had was so bad. My 2nd one was much better- about that anyway. Lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Oh my goodness. You guys are lucky! Murphy has been peeing on his face since early May! He smells so bad lol. And he's super friendly and playful, so he always wants to rub the side of his face on everyone, including me. Ugh! I've been trying to train him not to rub on people, but he is stubborn and keeps trying and all it takes is the lightest touch hahaha. I come in smelling bad after almost every feeding.
> 
> @Jubillee - did you say you're leasing Eggplant? Oh my goodness. Eggplant from Eden's Lilly?!? I was considering getting on a waiting list for a buckling next year from either her or Margaret, but they never got back to me. She's GORGEOUS!


I have both of those girls here


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh my goats. I’m going to be recovering from surgery when I normally put the bucks with the does so I went ahead and got everyone parted and in with their specific boyfriends. 3 does came into heat the first of the month and then……………nothing. So it’s going to be the longest kidding season ever for me next year. I really like them all together kidding. Loose sleep for all not just one. All the kids are the same size so less pushing around in the creep feeder and so on. So I’m going to be frustrated at the end of the year


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Jessica84 just doing their nanny code early for you 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are not going to be able to do some things. Hope you heal quickly when you do have the surgery.

Goats are a handful.

🤗 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, Cupcake got bred by Vinny. That's two down so far


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> That’s why I prefer my bucks to be a little standoffish! So they barely want to reach out for treats and aren’t wanting all the attention and pets. They get demanding if too friendly and want to rub all over 😂
> First one I had was so bad. My 2nd one was much better- about that anyway. Lol


I have a friend coming to help with hooves tomorrow. My husband refuses to help and my buck needs his done . My friend has pigs so she doesn't care. My buck loves to rub his head all over the person either holding him or doing his front feet depending how they hold him. My husband when howbdid hold would stand on the other side of the fence and just hold the end of the rope hence the head rubbing all over me while trimming. Hopefully tomorrow will go fairly odor free lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck @DDFN 🍀🍀🍀🍀
One good thing about horned goats, you have 2 nice handles to hold them… that’s what my dad thinks anyway 😅
He’s the one who gets to hold top side while I bend over and do the stinky part (front legs/hooves).
My new Buck is polled (has scurs tho 😑) but I had luck just chaining his collar to fence while worked on him. He’s gone till Oct… I’m sure he will be nice and stinky and need a hood trimming when he gets back 🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> Good luck @DDFN 🍀🍀🍀🍀
> One good thing about horned goats, you have 2 nice handles to hold them… that’s what my dad thinks anyway 😅
> He’s the one who gets to hold top side while I bend over and do the stinky part (front legs/hooves).
> My new Buck is polled (has scurs tho 😑) but I had luck just chaining his collar to fence while worked on him. He’s gone till Oct… I’m sure he will be nice and stinky and need a hood trimming when he gets back 🤣


Lol nice and stinky when he returns I bet will be an under statement!

Thanks it should go well. My guy was disbudded before I got him as a bottle baby but he has some scurs too. So I normally get a deep tissue massage when he rubs me lol. I try to tell him a little to the left but he keeps thinking his left instead of my left. Hahaha

I had a pygmy goat as a brush cleaner in the beginning and when you went to do back hooves I swear his horns made him heavy and he would hand stand on front hooves for me to do both back hooves. It was weird and funny too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So apparently Spinky was either having a false heat, or she just started her cycle the other day because yesterday she was in a STANDING heat. Like, wouldn't leave Gizmos side...lol 

So now I've got two due dates so work with lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Is he going into action with her standing heat now? It’ll be interesting to see which date works out!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Is he going into action with her standing heat now? It’ll be interesting to see which date works out!


Oh yeah lol... Yesterday he was all over her Lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Today, I got up and out Spinky back with the does so I could let my other bucks back out into the big pasture. I seen her get bred a good four times, but I know Gizmo bred her more once I left Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goldie is STILL in heat! MAN she stands by the fence hitting the other girls away from the boys lol. Although their in another pasture, nobody is getting her goat LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

LONG story short I noticed Sparrow was in heat and she ALMOST accidentally got bred by Vinny. But, she didn't of course, but still. I had to use all my might to hold him back while she ran into my smaller pen. I'm BURNING alive. I got so hot.... Vinny did NOT breed Sparrow, he just ran after her and she is in a standing heat. He never got close enough as I was on top of him holding him down... It was HECTIC. Thank GOD she got into the pen in time with me holding Vinny, and I slammed the gate shut. So, I wanted to breed her to Bambi but Bo was in there. So, I had to run in and grab Bo really fast. Almost landed on my face.. instead Bo rammed me on my ankle, and I got him just in time. Bambi tried and tried to breed Sparrow, he'd mount her and he did DO it, just not IN her.... If you know what I mean... So, he wouldn't mount her again because he thought he got the job done.... So, after a while of him not getting it, I just decided there will be more does for Bambi later on. So, I was just gonna let Giz breed her. When I went in to get Sparrow, she had walked close to Bo, so I ran over and ran in between Bo and Bambi and Bambi hit my shin, really, really hard. I now have an amazing limp because of being hit on my ankle, and shin (it's the same leg..)....... So, I let Sparrow out and let Gizmo have her. He bred her two times, then I Decided to go take Sparrow back to the girls pasture for a break. Im now in the house cooling down...
In another words, Sparrows 3rd kidding will be Giz kids again lol. So far her two other kiddings have been Giz. Gotta keep growing their family I guess lol
Oh, and I got hit on my right knee (SAME LEG..).
Anywho, fourth doe down...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh no! I’m so glad you weren’t hurt any worse!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

What chaos… you need something cool to drink, some frozen bags of veggies for your leg and elevate it while you sit there going over your goat book/breeding notes 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Already getting some color… a little more painful that way than a tan. You’re going about it all wrong! 😆
Take a little cayenne pepper … it’ll help heal your broken blood vessels. Hope it doesn’t hurt too long! 🍀🍀🍀
(My mom doesn’t recommend taking cayenne later in the day cus she said it’ll keep you awake at night. But idk if it has that affect on me. But at least take a good amount in the morning on some eggs!)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh, that looks so painful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch 😣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I was putting Scarlett in a pen with Bo (a guy gave me a buck "Bo" a little bit ago) so hopefully he would bring her in heat so I could track her heat for a next month breeding or august breeding. Instead she turned out to be in a standing and he bred her.... Not exactly what I was wanting since she kidded in Feb, but I'm not mad because she is a fat and healthy girl. AND Bo won't be here too much longer. So just maybe she'll take! If so, she is gold with blue eyes, frosted ears/ nose and he is black/ white, frosted ears/nose, blue eyes and waddles! Oof, two does with the same due date lol


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

It's definitely getting pretty fragrant at my house.... when the wind blows right, you can smell my buck through the whole 5 acres.

My boy is peeing all over himself and blubbering. We swear he deliberately grew his beard longer just in time to hold the pee... A couple of times he has stopped in my path and I just walk right into him to remind him who's boss. That's all the challenge he's ever given me. Not like what you're going through! Ice that poor bruise lol

I brought him into the doe barn for a weekly check up yesterday, once he's hit full stink. The girls thought he smells really pretty even though they're not even close to going into heat yet. Two of them had their heads through the fence and were all over him. Oddly, for being in rut, he didn't care about them at all....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Betsy has been bred today, Tansy came in a standing (she apparently did not take to her breeding at her old owners place) so she went to my friends house and immediately got bred by their ADGA buck Felix! Tonight, Daisy AND Oakley came in a standing and BOTH got bred twice each in 10 MINS by BAMBI!!!! I'm SO excited!!!!! That's four does due the SAME DAY


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Cupcake came back into a very strong heat today. I tried to get Jasper to breed her but he was a HAIR to short.... So, Vinny got the horner lol. She was bred 7 TIMES in 10 MINUTES!!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You Niggie people are so funny. My buck is happily living in the pen with his does and kids along with the ram and his ewes. They probably won't be moved once I finish the pasture fencing, other than for cycling. 
Both buck and ram were there when does and ewes gave birth this last spring. 
This is the beauty of breeding for temperament above all.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> You Niggie people are so funny. My buck is happily living in the pen with his does and kids along with the ram and his ewes. They probably won't be moved once I finish the pasture fencing, other than for cycling.
> Both buck and ram were there when does and ewes gave birth this last spring.
> This is the beauty of breeding for temperament above all.


If only my boys would be that good....😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

goathiker said:


> You Niggie people are so funny. My buck is happily living in the pen with his does and kids along with the ram and his ewes. They probably won't be moved once I finish the pasture fencing, other than for cycling.
> Both buck and ram were there when does and ewes gave birth this last spring.
> This is the beauty of breeding for temperament above all.


What breeds do you have @goathiker ?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welp! Spinky, Sparrow, Scarlett, Tansy, Oakley, Daisy, Cupcake, Betsy and Goldie have been bred. Now Maggie has a CIDR in and about to take it out and give her a lute shot. I'm getting another Registered Nubian from my friend Jennifer this weekend and I'll be CIDRing her and Luna when I get her and she settles in.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Welp! Spinky, Sparrow, Scarlett, Tansy, Oakley, Daisy, Cupcake, Betsy and Goldie have been bred. Now Maggie has a CIDR in and about to take it out and give her a lute shot. I'm getting another Registered Nubian from my friend Jennifer this weekend and I'll be CIDRing her and Luna when I get her and she settles in.


Whew… busy busy busy 😅
Exciting to know babies will be coming in 5 months 🍀❤🍀


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

that’s allot can’t wait to see all the kids


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

All my bucks are already out of rut😂😂😂😂😂... They know it's almost over 😆


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> All my bucks are already out of rut😂😂😂😂😂... They know it's almost over 😆


Wait… yours go out of rut? 😆
My last buck didn’t seem to ever go out… he was a little aggressive about harassing the girls.

this new guy I got was really mellow tho. He’s away for the summer but I’m hoping he does the job and then just chills out. Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Wait… yours go out of rut? 😆
> My last buck didn’t seem to ever go out… he was a little aggressive about harassing the girls.
> 
> this new guy I got was really mellow tho. He’s away for the summer but I’m hoping he does the job and then just chills out. Lol


Well, Gizmo is down to do whatever, whenever Lol. The rest are chill


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> All my bucks are already out of rut... They know it's almost over


That was a quick rut


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That was a quick rut


Indeed!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm glad though lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😆


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay, I haven't updated this BUT here we go! I'm gpn be busy end of Nov😂😂

Spinky got bred to Gizmo, so far hasn't come back Into heat! So, she is due November 20th

Sparrow got bred to Gizmo, and is due November 21st

Oakley and Daisy both got bred by Bambi, Betsy got bred by Bo, AND Tansy got bred by my friends buck Felix and so far non have come back into heat. All were are due November 22nd...😳

Cupcake was bred to Vinny, HOPING for not miscarriage this time Cupie!!! PLZ! Anywho, she is due November 23rd

Scarlett was bred to Bo, and is due Nov 29th

Goldie bred to my friends buck, Photobomb. Due Dec 10th

Maggie bred to my Vinny, due Dec 15th!!

Now, I Cidered Lola and Luna yesterday so In 9ish days I'll be pulling their Ciders and they'll be bred after that. Sooooo, they'll be early Jan kids!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats I can’t wait!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hopefully you don’t have plans to go very far for thanksgiving! Busy week! 😅❤🍀


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Hopefully you don’t have plans to go very far for thanksgiving! Busy week! 😅❤🍀


Nope, just to my grandma's house which is 5 mins down the road lol... But the problem is, is that week me and my dad will be getting up 4ish to get up n go hunting lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> If only my boys would be that good....😂


Niggies never can be because they rut 10 months out of the year. It may be hidden when there's no receptive does but, it's there.


Boer Mama said:


> What breeds do you have @goathiker ?


I have a togganburg buck over lamancha mix does and a Saint crouix ram over east fresian ewes.
This project has been 30 years ongoing.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Niggies never can be because they rut 10 months out of the year. It may be hidden when there's no receptive does but, it's there.
> 
> I have a togganburg buck over lamancha mix does and a Saint crouix ram over east fresian ewes.
> This project has been 30 years ongoing.


Ph yeah it's definitely there.... I can prove it lol... When my Saanen doe came into heat a couple years ago, it was in January. He was happy to breed her... Then went into rut in Jan and STAYED in rut til that next winter😷


And I love Toggenburgs! I miss my mini buck. He was such a hunk. And the sheep, what's your goal with those? To make good milkers or meat producers?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow you will be busy! Lulu and Eggplant were both confirmed bred and due the week of Thanksgving! So we'll have a couple of kiddings with you! Prissy is due, I think Dec 11. She was bred with the other girls but came back into heat. No one else here currently. We've had a rough week, but hoping girls start coming into heat soon for Sept breedings. We also now just have 3 young bucks (almost 6 months old, all 3) so hoping they do well LOL


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

The rut has begun here. Everything was fine yesterday then boom woke up this morning to 2 bucks out, busted through the fence 
They was blubbering at my leg when I got to them. 

I think my young does are in heat because they came out this morning when I was feeding and ran straight to the boys fence.

Everyone is on lockdown now til October.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Wow you will be busy! Lulu and Eggplant were both confirmed bred and due the week of Thanksgving! So we'll have a couple of kiddings with you! Prissy is due, I think Dec 11. She was bred with the other girls but came back into heat. No one else here currently. We've had a rough week, but hoping girls start coming into heat soon for Sept breedings. We also now just have 3 young bucks (almost 6 months old, all 3) so hoping they do well LOL


Awesome!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Wow you will be busy! Lulu and Eggplant were both confirmed bred and due the week of Thanksgving! So we'll have a couple of kiddings with you! Prissy is due, I think Dec 11. She was bred with the other girls but came back into heat. No one else here currently. We've had a rough week, but hoping girls start coming into heat soon for Sept breedings. We also now just have 3 young bucks (almost 6 months old, all 3) so hoping they do well LOL


Did you do bloodtest or ultrasound? I'm gonna send in blood tests. If you did, what lab did you use and how much per test?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Did you do bloodtest or ultrasound? I'm gonna send in blood tests. If you did, what lab did you use and how much per test?


I do blood tests. Our tests are $3 per doe, at the 30-day or more mark. I have done as early as day 26 with success lol. Integrated Dairy Services in TX. I have used URBL before but I usually have under 5 does or whatever the cutoff is and don't want to pay way more. I want an ultrasound machine so bad though!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I do blood tests. Our tests are $3 per doe, at the 30-day or more mark. I have done as early as day 26 with success lol. Integrated Dairy Services in TX. I have used URBL before but I usually have under 5 does or whatever the cutoff is and don't want to pay way more. I want an ultrasound machine so bad though!!


Oh okay. I found a lab that's like an hour from me and apparently does a lot of the testing here in GA. I'm gonna call them soon


----------

